# Using 15 Amp Service



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Being like many RV owners, we are always learning things. See a video, read an article and learn something.

Today I watched a video on using 15 amp service. In a perfect world, yes, would always want 30 amp service. But thats not always the case, sometimes you are setup at a friends or relatives house. Or maybe even just using the camper in your back yard.

One video on the Keystone website said that you should never use any 120V appliances on 15 amp. Just that its used to charge the battery and supply 12V power.






So basically are they saying to only use the lights in your trailer. We have on many trailers for years plugged in the trailer overnight before a trip to make sure batteries are charged up and the fridge/freezer are cold.

Also at home test the air conditioner and fridge as well each spring to make sure its working.

And have also camped "in a driveway" for a few days using 15 amp power, and used things like the fridge, microwave and TV. Not usualy a/c however.

So have I been wrong all these years? I see RV's plugged into home power all the time on the street.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I always use 15amp power while at home and to precool the fridge.. It is alright to use to run everything but the A/C ..


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I also use 15A to cool the fridge and everything else...just not all at once! If I want to run AC, everything else has to be shut off, but mine does start and run. Voltage drops to about 115 when I do that. I'm using the 30A onboard cord, plugged directly into the outlet(with an adapter).


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

That's what I thought. How can it cause harm to your trailer if you are just using stuff. Power is power isn't it? I know you have to use less things at a time, but from the way they made the video sound using items caused harm to your trailer almost


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*Gee Whiz information:*

*50A to 30A adapter. It is always better to be prepared. You can use your 30A service cable and connect to a 50A service pedestal. *

*







*

*30A to 15A adapter. The adapter below has a larger gauge wire that reduces wire resistance. I use this adapter when I hook up to a standard household receptacle. It doesn't mean I can run the Microwave and AC but on moderately warm days I can run the AC to cool my trailer. Fifteen amps isn't a lot of current when AC can consume more than that on HIGH cool. If the pedestal circuit breaker trips it means you should probably use the fan.*


----------



## ManCave (May 18, 2016)

From a safety stand point when running on a 15 amp house outlet its a good idea to flip off the breakers for unnecessary items in the trailer. Microwave, AC, Water Heater, TV, etc.

Its really easy for someone to flip the wrong switch in the trailer and blow the breaker in the house. For example the electric water heater can pull 10-13amps on its own. Microwave is in the 10-12 Amps, AC is 13+. Ideally you want to have the big loads manually switched off so you don't accidentally overdraw and cause damage to trailer or your house. You would also be surprised at how many parasitic loads you have from things like TV, Microwave etc when they are plugged in but are still off. So flipping the breakers gives you a little more headroom from a safety standpoint.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Stop the insanity and make it happen at your home. I really do like the fact that our Outback sits next to our home. It's available for me when the DW thinks I need a "Time Out" ! It can also be there for visiting family and friends. Please call first so I can prep it properly! :birgits_coffee:Full 30A hook up, water, and sewer.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Stop the insanity and make it happen at your home. I really do like the fact that our Outback sits next to our home. It's available for me when the DW thinks I need a "Time Out" ! It can also be there for visiting family and friends. Please call first so I can prep it properly! :birgits_coffee:Full 30A hook up, water, and sewer.


Nice idea, but my RV is out in my field behind my house since we live out of the city. Most of the time power is hooked up to it for the pre-trip. Cooling off the fridge/freezer and testing this and that as needed. Or the odd kids have a sleepover in it, but its usually the tv and lights that are being used.

When we have ever stayed at friends houses over night or a day or two, we know you cant run more than one thing at a time, etc

Just according to the video I posted, it seems they say you should "never" use anything in your trailer when hooked up to 15AMP. Almost if you do you will damage the trailer


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree. Nice idea, but mine is out next to a garage about 100' from the house. I have 60A service to the garage(underground, 00 gauge wire), and a 15A outlet, to which I plug in the adapter to the 30A plug to the trailer. It works for cooling the frig and, as I mentioned, most other things, one at a time. Yes, I could install a 30A plug at the garage, but I don't need it 99% of the time.

As for the video, I suppose if you started the AC, and then brought on other loads, up to the point of tripping the 15A breaker, you could drop below 108V, which is VERY hard on the AC. This is maybe what they are talking about in damaging equipment?

I guess it all comes down to knowing enough about the power requirements of your camper to keep from having a problem.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The initial current draw for the AC is the issue, in my opinion. Do not attempt to start the AC on a 15 amp service. This is my fifth RV, and until we installed out 50 amp plug a few years ago, we kept the camper plugged in to a heavy duty extension cord on a 15 amp circuit. flipping lights on, charging your battery, or running the fridge isn't (or shouldn't be) a problem.

You can pretty easily add up the current draw for the things you are using in the camper and know what your draw is.

My rule of thumb was while on the extension cord, No TV, No AC, No Microwave, No heavy electrical loads, not even a hair dryer.

Keystone's rationale is probably conservative, and to prevent those people who just aren't very smart from smoking the electronics in these campers.

My Montana has 3 flat screens (55:, and 2 36") a Sony Home theater system, 2 stereos, a Hydraulic system, Electric Slides, Hydraulic Slides, 2 AC's, automatic fans, and the normal stuff.....

If i do something stupid with the power I have coming into the unit, it is going to be a very expensive repair, and probably not covered by my extended warranty!

15 amps will take care of your fridge, keep your batteries topped off and get you some light. But that is as far as I would go!

Eric


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

egregg57 said:


> The initial current draw for the AC is the issue, in my opinion. Do not attempt to start the AC on a 15 amp service. This is my fifth RV, and until we installed out 50 amp plug a few years ago, we kept the camper plugged in to a heavy duty extension cord on a 15 amp circuit. flipping lights on, charging your battery, or running the fridge isn't (or shouldn't be) a problem.
> 
> You can pretty easily add up the current draw for the things you are using in the camper and know what your draw is.
> 
> ...


Makes sense, maybe I shouldnt be testing the AC on 15 amp then. Just something Ive always done as maintenance and checking before a trip to get repaired if needed.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Well we camped for 16 days on 15 amp. I never realized it when I booked the site. Older are of the campground, so the plus side was way more trees and privacy.

We operated everything normally except a/c of course. I wasnt camping for 16 days and not using my equipment. Hot water tank I put onto propane as it alone ate up 11 amps.

I have the Progressive Industries surge protector and with the digital display it showed the current load of amps being used. Quite a nice feature actually. For the most part just sitting the trailer was drawing about 4 amps with no lights on. It also saved us when there were some blackouts during some thunder storms to. Auto power on after 2.5 minutes.

Used the microwave, and toaster. But not at the same time.

More or less, Im getting tired of being anal about using things, why own it if you dont use it. Why not use the microwave, its within the 15 amp range. Tv, we watched it. Space heater, we used it a couple nights, drew 9 amps, was at 13 amps over night. Used the fan option on the thermostat when it was hot.

Breaker on the pedestal was tripped a couple times, more or less due to "forgetting" that the microwave was on and someone used the toaster. Force of habit

The interior roof lights when all on ate up a lot of amps. Defintly going to look into LED bulbs. We had half of them off for the most part when the main switch is used.


----------

